# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα μου αυγουλάκια

## blackmailer

Κάπου εδώ ήρθε και η δική μου σειρά να αναφερθώ στο δύο μου παραδεισάκια το nehito και τη χιονούλα τα οποία βλέπεται εδώ:



Στα πουλάκια μετά απο 2μηνη+ προετοιμασία από διατροφικής άποψης έχει τοποθετηθεί φωλίτσα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα την οποία μέσα σε 2 μέρες είχαν γεμίσει με όλο το υλικό που τους έδωσα... Τις 3 τελευταίες ημέρες κάθε πρωί που πάω για την αλλαγή στο νεράκι τους βλέπω και απο ένα αυγουλάκι ακόμα. Σύνολο λοιπόν 3 μαζί με το σημερινό. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλα και να έχω έστω μερικά ένσπορα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που τους βάζω φωλιά και η πρώτη τους γέννα πιθανόν γενικά!! σε κανένα μήνα κλείνουν 1 χρόνο στην παρέα μου και εύχομαι να συνεχίσουμε με απογόνους !! 
Επειδή λοιπόν απο το φόρουμ εδώ έχω μάθει πολλά για τη φροντίδα τους και ειδικά απο το Δημήτρη (jk21) ο οποίος με είχε βοηθήσει τα μέγιστα στο πρόβλημα με το ποδαράκι του αρσενικού σκέφτηκα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη χαρά μου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία Νεκτάριε!!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην έχεις ούτε ένα πρόβλημα!! 

Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση φίλε μου!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Καλή επιτυχία Νεκτάριε!! 
> Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην έχεις ούτε ένα πρόβλημα!! 
> 
> Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση φίλε μου!!



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη!!! Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους με υγεία και χαμόγελα!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο να βγουνε τα μικρουλια και να ειναι γερα, καλο πασχα.

----------


## Giorgekid

Να ειναι ολα ενσπορα σου ευχομαι!!!!!!πω,πω......η πρωτη σου φορα που καταφερνεις να γεννησουν αυγα ειναι?σε καταλαβαινω......παλια ειχα δυο καναρια και ειχαν γεννησει πρωτη φορα και ηταν ολα ασπορα!.....καλο πασχα και καλη ανασταση σας ευχομαι!!

----------


## e2014

με το καλο να πανε ολα καλα νεκταριε!!!! και γρηγορα στο κλαδι!! καλη ανασταση και καλο πασχα!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας!!! όσο μπορώ τώρα δεν τα ενοχλώ...είναι στο πίσω μπαλκόνι που δεν πολυπηγαίνουμε και έχουν την ηρεμία τους!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Νεκταριε ! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## binary

Καλή Επιτυχία κι από μένα! 

Πολλά Χαμόγελα κι Ευτυχία, Υγεία - το πιο σημαντικό - και Καλό Πάσχα!

----------


## HarrisC

Καλη επιτυχια και θα πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Gardelius

Νεκτάριε εύχομαι τα καλύτερα !!!! 

Καλή συνέχεια !!!!   :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Ακριβώς για όλες αυτές τις εγκάρδιες ευχές ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έπρεπε να μοιραστώ τη χαρά μου με όλο το φόρουμ. Εδώ νιώθω πραγματικά ότι η αγάπη μας για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους μας ενώνει και μας κάνει να χαιρόμαστε ο ένας για τον άλλον ακόμη και αν δεν καταφέρουμε ποτέ να βρεθούμε απο κοντά!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για μια ακόμα φορά!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Σήμερα έχουμε ένα ακόμα αυγουλάκι στη φωλίτσα μας. Η θηλυκιά ήδη απο χτές νομίζει έχει αρχίσει και κλωσσάει αλλά μόλις ακούσει έστω το κλειδί της εξώπορτας να ξεκλειδώνουμε (χωρίς ακόμα να μας δει γιατι η φωλιά είναι στραμμένη ανάποδα για να μην ξεσηκώνεται) πετάγεται έξω!! Ίσως επειδή είναι η πρώτη της γέννα, ίσως επειδή δεν έχει μπεί ακόμα σε φουλ ρυθμούς κλωσσίματος δεν ξέρω...αυτά!!

----------


## blackmailer

Έξι τα αυγουλάκια μας σήμερα!!! Κάθε μέρα κάνουμε 1 ακόμα!!! μέχρι τώρα πάντως τη μια τη βλέπω να κάθεται, που και που την πετυχαίνω έξω και είναι μέσα ο άντρας του κλουβιού, άλλες φορές είναι και τα 2 έξω...ότι νομίζουν ας κάνουν!! εγώ δεν μπορώ να τους εξηγήσω κάτι παραπάνω..Η φύση ελπίζω να έχει προνοήσει σωστά!!

----------


## olga

Με το καλο να βγουν τα πουλακια!

----------


## blackmailer

Μακάρι....

----------


## blackmailer

σήμερα το πρωί δυστυχώς βρήκα τον Nehito μου πεθαμένο, ο μισός ήταν μέσα στη φωλίτσα και το κεφαλάκι κρεμόταν απ' έξω...  :sad:  Δεν είχε κάποιο χτύπημα, δεν τους έλειψε νερό ή φαγάκι, ούτε τα φρούτα και λαχανικά...και χτες ήταν ευδιάθετος και ζωηρός , τον πέτυχα να τρώει και αυγουλάκι βραστό και σποράκια!!! η θηλυκιά πυρώνει φουλ και δεν την πετυχαίνω καθόλου έξω πλέον...ελπίζω να αντέξει το βάρος των όποιων νεοσσών εμφανιστούν!!! μήπως να της δώσω καμιά πολυβιταμίνη τώρα που θα ζοριστεί; της έφερα και την ταίστρα με τα σπόρια πιο κοντά στη φωλίτσα!!! Από αύριο μεθαύριο λογικά πρέπει να εμφανιστούν τα νέα μικράκια...

ΥΓ αφού τον ήθελε κοντά Του ο Κύριος καλά έκανε και τον πήρε! καλό ταξίδι φιλαράκι μου....

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Νεκταριε .... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εφταιξε αν υπηρχε τροφη και νερο

ειναι δυσκολο να το δεις σε κλειστη φωλια ,αλλα δεν αποκλειω την πιθανοτητα ψειρας

----------


## blackmailer

Και απο τις ψείρες ψόφησε μόνο το αρσενικό; δεν θα παράταγε και τα αυγά της η θηλυκιά; αυτή τώρα είναι σε ακόμα πιο φουλ ρυθμούς...
εκτός αυτού όταν είχε προκύψει το θέμα με την ποδοδερματίτιδα του αρσενικού είχα καθαρίσει το κλουβί φουλ (πατήθρες, σκεύη, κάγκελα) και μετά το πέρας της θεραπείας έβαλα τη φωλιά. 

Για τις πολυβιταμίνες δεν μου είπες την άποψη σου; θα τις χρειαστεί τώρα που έμεινε μόνη;

----------


## jk21

καλο ειναι να βαλεις μερικες μερες 

εχει βαση αυτο που λες ,αν την βλεπεις οτι ειναι δυνατη και παραλληλα (αν την πιασεις ) δεν ειναι καρινιασμενη 

κοιταξες την κοιλιτσα του και το ποδαρακι αν ηταν ενταξει;

----------


## blackmailer

Το ποδαράκι ήταν σίγουρα εντάξει, η κοιλίτσα την κοίταξα και δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο (εξόγκωμα, χρώμα ) αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω και με σιγουριά μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία...ας ελπίσουμε ότι μου άφησε μικρά Nehito να το θυμάμαι τον πρώτο μου!!!

Για την πολυβιταμίνη, είχα πάρει τότε με το ποδαράκι του αρσενικού την multi vit (beaphar) την οποία χορηγούσα μέσω της αυγοτροφής αφού δεν είχε οδηγίες για να την έβαζα στο νερό. μήπως να βρώ κάποια υδατοδιαλυτή τώρα καλύτερα;

----------


## jk21

βαζε στην αυγοτροφη .αρκει αυτη

----------


## blackmailer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για μια ακόμα άμεση απάντηση Δημήτρη!!! Από αύριο μεθαύριο ελπίζω να έχω καλά νέα...  :winky:

----------


## olga

Λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι Νεκτάριε, εύχομαι να τα πάει καλά η θηλυκιά σου...

----------


## blackmailer

τίποτα και σήμερα δυστυχώς!! στο περίπου είναι βέβαια μετρημένες οι μέρες όχι ακριβώς και επειδή δεν έχω κάνει και ωοσκόπηση δεν μπορώ να ξέρω και αν τα πρώτα αυγουλάκια είναι και άσπορα...οπότε λέω να της τα αφήσω όλη την εβδομάδα αυτή να δούμε. Τι λέτε κι εσείς οι εμπειρότεροι;

----------


## blackmailer

Νομίζω ότι δυστυχώς έφτασε το άδοξο τέλος στην πρώτη μου προσπάθεια για αναπαραγωγή! η θηλυκιά σήμερα κόβει συχνά πυκνά βόλτες στο κλουβί και κάθεται πλέον ελάχιστη ώρα μέσα. Απο εκεί που δεν την πετύχαινα ποτέ έξω σημερα όλο τσάρκες μου είναι...θα τις τα αφήσω 1-2 μέρες αν και δεν νομίζω να γίνει τπτ! υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατάλαβε ότι είναι άσπορα όλα και να τα άφησε;

----------


## binary

Νεκτάριε Λυπάμαι Ειλικρινά για το Πουλάκι.

Σου εύχομαι *Ποτέ* να μην Πικραθείς ξανά στο Μέλλον Φίλε και να έχεις Μόνο Επιτυχίες.

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα συνονόματε! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτό το χόμπυ αυτά συμβαίνουν! το θέμα είναι να δεις τι πήγε στραβά και να το διορθώνεις, απλώς εγώ δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά...  :sad:

----------


## blackmailer

Σήμερα δεύτερη μέρα με την θηλυκια έξω μόνιμα κατεβάζω κι εγώ τη φωλιά και βλέπω όλα τα αυγά άσπορα!! 6 στα 6...μα καλά δεν την είχε βατέψει καθόλου κι αυτός; κρίμα...τώρα θα την αφήσω να επανέλθει ρε νορμαλ ρυθμούς και θα βρούμε σιγά σιγά νέο ταίρι... αυτά!!! Δυστυχώς δεν θα δούμε σύντομα απογόνους!!

----------


## e2014

ευχομαι η επομενη προσπαθεια να εχει 100% επιτυχια νεκταριε,και να μην απογοητευεσαι!!!! την υγεια τους να εχουν κι ολα θα γινουν στην ωρα τους!!

----------


## thanos52

Την επομενη φορα ολα καλα θα πανε θα το δεις :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα. Είμαι πλέον στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω ότι έπειτα από τη γέννα 6 αυγών (απο τη χιονούλα το ζεμπράκι μου) και μετά απο 14 μέρες ,έως σήμερα, επώασης έχουμε στη φωλίτσα μας 3 μικρούλια τοσοδούλια νεογέννητα ζεμπράκια!!! Να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν σκόπευα να προχωρήσω σε γέννα αμέσως μετά την αγορά του νέου Νεχιτο αλλά τα πέτυχα να καθαρίζονται και να ζευγαρώνουν και μιας και ο καιρός δεν είχε ζεστάνει πολύ είπα να τους βάλω τη φωλιά την οποία σε μια μέρα έστρωσαν και τη δεύτερη μέρα ήρθε το πρώτο αυγό. Με συνέπεια κάθε πρωί έβρισκα 1 ακόμα εώς τα 6! Σημείωσα και την ημέρα που την είδα να κάθεται συστηματικά και στην 13η ημέρα (χτες) που κοίταξα είδα το πρώτο πουλάκι και σήμερα είδα άλλα 2!!! είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος...!!! είναι τα πρώτα πουλάκια που γεννήθηκαν και τα χρωστάω σε όλα τα παιδιά εδώ γιατί έχω μάθει πολλά!!! έτσι πιστεύω δικαιούσασταν να το μάθετε άμεσα!!! τώρα έχουμε στο κλουβάκι μας αυγοτροφή , σποράκια, νεράκι, άμμο και σουπιοκόκκαλο μόνο για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες μην μου πάθουν τίποτα τα μικράκια!!! Φώτος δεν έβγαλα για να μην τα στρεσάρω...
 ::  :Happy0064:  :Love0063:  :Party0048:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσουν τα μικρούλια!! Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα!!!  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...ανυπομονώ!!! :Sign0008:

----------


## thanos52

Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Σήμερα πρέπει να είναι 4 τα μικρούλια ή 5...δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά γιατί είναι χνουδωτά και μπερδεύεται το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και χάνω το μέτρημα μέσα στην καλαθωτή τη φωλίτσα που έχουν! το σημαντικό είναι ότι τα βλέπω να κουνάν τα κεφαλάκια τους πάντα που είναι καλό σημάδι...!!!είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος!

----------


## thanos52

Παντα τετοια!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Mπράβο. Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## blackmailer

θα έρθουν και οι φώτος σιγά σιγά!! τώρα τις πρώτες μέρες δεν θέλω να τα αναστατώσω όμως γιαυτό καθυστερώ. Δεν μου έχουν δείξει κάποιο κακό σημάδι οι γονείς έως τώρα, όπως φρόντιζαν να ζεσταίνουν αρκετά τα αυγά τόσες μέρες έτσι και τώρα είναι πάντα ο ένας τουλάχιστον μέσα ενώ η αυγοτροφή πλέον αδειάζει όλο και περισσότερο! απο μέρα σε μέρα δεν θα μας φτάνει το 1,5 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μάλλον αλλά κανένα πρόβλημα!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα...Μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν (αύριο είναι 1 εβδομάδα) από τη μέρα που έσκασε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι και όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν! τα μικρούλια μεγαλώνουν (δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πόσα είναι, δεν τα ενοχλώ σχεδόν καθόλου μόνο για αλλαγή νερού και για αυγοτροφή) , τρώνε όλο και πιο πολύ φαί απ' ότι βλέπω απο την αυγοτροφή δηλαδή, η μαμά ή ο μπαμπάς εναλλάξ είναι μέσα στη φωλιά και τα κρατάνε ζεστά...αυτά!! πιστεύω ότι αφού φτάσαμε έως εδώ και δεν τα παράτησαν ή οτιδήποτε άλλο είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο...!! ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και πάλι σε όλους εδω μέσα που με έμαθαν τα 8 απο τα 10 πράγματα που τώρα ξέρω!!

----------


## thanos52

Αντε αναμενουμε φοτο!!! ::

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα, δυστυχώς σήμερα έχουμε άσχημα νέα. Χτες στον πρωινό έλεγχο που ακολουθεί μετά την αλλαγή νερού και αυγοτροφής, διαπίστωσα ότι το ένα από τα μικρούλια μέσα στη φωλιά δεν ζούσε. Έπιασα μια μπατονέτα και το κούνησα λίγο για να επιβεβαιωθώ κ ήταν νεκρό. Το ανασήκωσα λοιπόν σιγά και το αφαίρεσα από τη φωλιά και παρατήρησα ότι ο προλοβός του ήταν άδειος εντελώς. Ξανακοίταξα μέσα στη φωλιά όσο μπορούσα διακριτικά και είδα στα άλλα να έχει φαγητό ο προλοβός οπότε κατέληξα ότι οι γονείς αφού είναι η πρώτη τους γέννα δεν μπορούσαν να ανταπεξέλθουν σε 6 μικρά και το ξεχνούσαν αυτό συστηματικά...Τι λέτε; σήμερα στο έλεγχο της φωλιάς μου φάνηκε, χωρίς να είμαι 100% ότι στο βάθος της φωλιάς, όπου δεν φτάνω σίγουρα, είναι άλλο ένα νεκρό. ενώ τα υπόλοιπα 4 ήταν ταϊσμένα όχι σκαστά αλλά ταϊσμένα. Φαντάζομαι αυτό επιβεβαιώνει την παραπάνω θεωρία που περί απειρίας των γονέων ε? οπότε έχουμε τώρα και ελπίζω να μείνουν 4 μικρά εντός φωλιάς.

----------


## thanos52

Λυπαμαι πολυ!!Βγαλε και το αλλο και δες αν επιβεβεονεται η θεωρια σου αν οχι μπορει να υπαρχει καποια ασθενεια!Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για τα υπολειπα!

----------


## blackmailer

θάνο είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να το βγάλω εκεί στο βάθος που είναι χωρίς να γίνει αναταραχή μέσα στο κλουβί και δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο προτού τα δώ να μεγαλώνουν λίγο ακόμα...το ξέρω ότι θα πρέπει να βγεί άμεσα αλλά εάν παρατήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα? δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...πφφφφ

----------


## jk21

τι νεκρο πρεπει σε ελαχιστα λεπτα απο τωρα (ουτε να το σκεφτεις ) να αφαιρεθει και μαλιστα να φυγει και λιγο νημα εκει που ηταν ακουμπισμενο .Ποσων ημερων ηταν σημερα τα πεθαμενα; θυμισε μου 

τι αυγοτροφη ταιζεις ;

----------


## blackmailer

την περασμένη κυριακή 8 ιουνίου βγήκε το πρώτο και τα υπόλοιπα τις επόμενες 2 μέρες σκάσαν μύτη όλα! οπότε χτές θα ήταν 5-6 ημερών αυτό που αφαίρεσα και το σημερινό θα είναι 6-7. η αυγοτροφή που ταίζω είναι δική μου 2 κουταλιές σούπας κουάκερ, μισό κουταλάκι ρίγανη, μισό χαμομήλι-φασκόμηλο στο μούλτι, λίγο ελαιόλαδο και 1 ολόκληρο αυγό καλά βρασμένο μετά στο μούλτι για 2 στροφές. αυτή τους την παρέχω 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού το πρωί και ένα το απόγευμα για να έχουν συνέχεια φρέσκεια!

----------


## jk21

οκ πιστευω οτι μπορεις να αφαιρεσεις υλικο και ειτε να προσθεσεις αλλο ειτε να αφησεις λιγοτερο ,γιατι εχουν ηδη μεγαλωσει λιγο 

δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει πηγη μολυνσης στη φωλια

η αυγοτροφη ειναι οκ 

αν βρεις σε λαικη να δινεις γλυστριδα και αν δεν βρεις εστω κοκκινη πιπερια (να εχουν καθε μερα )

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα για τα μικρά. Μήπως ήταν τα μικρότερα; Οι γονείς, εφόσον είναι 6 μικρά -δεν είναι και λίγα-, ίσως να μην μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν σε τόσο στόματα. Και όσο μεγαλώνουν τόσο περισσότερη τροφή χρειάζονται. Αν ήταν τα μικρότερα, είναι πιθανό να μην τα τάιζαν αφού τα υπόλοιπα επιδίωκαν να τρώνε περισσότερο εις βάρος των αδελφών τους.. αλλά τα πουλιά δεν ξέρουν!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

γεια σας,απο οσα παρακολουθησα απο τα παραπανω ειναι η πρωτη γεννα των πτηνων και ολα συνεβισαν λιγο πολυ γρηγορα!!Κατι που κανω εγω και εχω 100% επιτυχια καθε χρονο ειναι οτι οταν πρωτα ο θεος βγουν οολα τα μικρα εχω μια δευτερη ιδια φωλια την οποια την εχω στρωσει εγω μεσα ή σε περιπτωση που φοβομαστε οτι η θηλυκια δεν θα πλησιαζει την καινουρια φωλια τοτε,βγαζω οολα τα πουλακια βγαζω το νημα ή βαμβακι γενικα το υλικο που εχει φτιαχτει η φωλια ,και πεταω το πανω πανω στρωμα...που ηταν ξαπλωμενα τα μικρα..και το συμπληρωνω με καθαρο νημα ,ετσι δεν υπαρχει ουτε κουτσουλια ουτε υγρασια ουτε τιποτα!!!Ελπιζω να εχεις θετικα αποτελεσματα και αυτα που εχουν μεινει να τα δεις και στο κλαδι!!!! :winky:  Οταν μπορεσεις ,μοιρασου μαζι μας φωτογραφιας των πτηνων αλλα και της φωλιας!!

----------


## blackmailer

Λόγω δουλειάς έπρεπε να φύγω άμεσα και δεν απάντησα, κοιτώντας τη φωλιά πλέον βλέπω μόνο 4 ταισμένα μικρά, κανένα ίχνος απο το άλλο που είδα το πρωί να μην κινείται χωρίς βέβαια να ξέρω επαναλαμβάνω 100% ότι ήταν νεκρό! πρέπει να τα βγάλω όλα να δώ μήπως το έχουν πλακώσει..?? (να ένας λόγω που η καλαθωτή φωλιά δεν βολεύει γμτ! ) όσο για γλυστρίδα και λαχανικά κτλ δεν βάζω τώρα λόγω νεοσων. είχαν όμως τα καλούδια τους μέχρι που έσκασε το πρώτο αυγό κάθε 2 μέρες απο μπρόκολο, μήλο, καρότο, μαρούλι και θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο τα πιτσιρίκια!
τέλος το μικρό που έβαλα εχτές νεκρό ήταν όντως πολύ μικρότερο απο τα άλλα και γιαυτό σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον του έτρωγαν το φαί και οι γονείς όντας άπειροι το έχαναν συστηματικά!

----------


## blackmailer

ΥΓ. η φωλιά μόλις τσεκαρίστηκε και δεν έχω νεκρό πουλάκι. όπως μπορούσα με μια μπατονέτα τα κούνησα όλα, τα εσπρωξα απο εδώ τα ανασήκωσα απο εκεί και τελικά όλα ανασαίνουν και έχουν και απο λίγο έως αρκετό φαγάκι στον προλοβό τους. ελπίζω να μην αναστατώθηκαν πολύ οι γονείς μιας και η όλη διαδικασία έγινε εντός κλουβιού αφού για να βγεί η φωλιά πρέπει να έρθει σε διαγώνια θέση και να ζουλιχτεί λίγο και δεν το ρίσκαρα να τραυματίσω κάποιο νεοσό!! η συνέχεια θα μας δείξει τι θα γίνει...

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι που ζει τελικα το αλλο πουλακι !!

ειναι επιλογη σου ,αλλα τα πουλια δεν ταιζουν ξερους σπορους και αυγο στη φυση .Αν υπαρχει λογος να φοβαται κανεις αντε το πρωτο τριημερο ,μετα δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να τους τα στερουμε 

αρακας ,πιπερια ,γλυστριδα ,θα ενυδατωσουν τα μικρα σου (απλα θα πινουν λιγοτερο νερο οι γονεις για να τους το μεταδωσουν ) ,θα προσφερουν πολυτιμα ενζυμα και βιταμινες για την απορροφηση των αμινοξεων και τη αναπτυξη των μικρων και ειδικα η γλυστριδα ,θα δωσει τα πληρως απαραιτητα ω3

----------


## blackmailer

αλήθεια; μάλλον είχα καταλάβει λάθος λοιπόν ότι όσο είναι μικρά ακόμα δεν κάνει να τρώνε τέτοια γιατί το στομάχι τους είναι πιο ευαίσθητο απο των μεγαλυτέρων και ίσως δεν μπορέσουν να τα χωνέψουν!!! τους βάζω αμέσως κόκκινη πιπεριά λοιπόν... και μια ερώτηση , τον αρακά πώς τον προσφέρω; απλά ξεπαγωμένο; μπορούν να τον τεμαχίσουν με το ράμφος τους τα παραδεισάκια ή θέλει και τεμάχισμα;

----------


## jk21

Απεφυγε τις πρωτες 3 μερες  για καθε ενδεχομενο ,αλλα αν δεν απεφευγες ,θα εβλεπες οτι θα ηταν το πρωτο που ταιζανε οι γονεις .Ασε ομως για μετα (μιλω για το μελλον  γιατι τωρα ειναι ηδη βδομαδας ) 

τον αρακα απλα τον ξεπαγωνεις σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου 

τα φρεσκα μη παγωμενα ,τα πλενεις καλα και τα δινεις το δυνατον στεγνωμενα σε χαρτι κουζινας 

μην δινεις αγγουρι ,μαρουλι γιατι ειναι επιφοβα για υπολλειματα φαρμακων και οποτε θα δωσεις μηλο ,οχι πανω απο μια ωρα στο κλουβι γιατι χαλα (μαυριζει απο την ζυμωση που γινεται )

----------


## blackmailer

Ναι για το πλυσιμο κ το στεγνωμα σε μην παγωμενα λαχανικα το γνωριζω. Επισης και για το μηλο ξερω αλλα ευχαριστω και τωρα εμαθα και για τα λαχανικα μετα τις 3-4 πρωτες μερες...ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## blackmailer

Εδώ είναι και η μικρή μας παρεούλα...σήμερα είπα να κατεβάσω το κλουβάκι και να το καθαρίσω και με την ευκαιρία βγάλαμε και μια φώτο τώρα που έχουμε μεγαλώσει και η μαμά δεν κάθεται μέσα συνέχεια να την ξεσηκώσουμε....Τα 3 μικρά μου που από όσο βλέπω θα έχουν και άσπρα φτεράκια διάφορα λόγω της pied Μετάλλαξης του μπαμπά!!! όπως κατέβασα λοιπόν το κλουβί και άρχισα να το καθαρίζω βρήκα στον πάτο και κάτω από τη σχάρα ένα μικρό νεκρό. Ήταν πολύ μικρό ίσως 2 ημερών και ατάιστο κι αυτό όπως και το άλλο που είχα βγάλει κι εγώ από τη φωλιά, γεγονός που με κάνει να καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι το ζευγαράκι μου λόγω απειρίας έχανε κάποια στόματα!! Δυστυχώς αυτά συμβαίνουν και θα συνεχίσουν να συμβαίνουν στις αναπαραγωγές. Το θετικό είναι ότι τα 3 που έχουν μείνει τα βλέπω (και φαντάζομαι και εσείς) ταϊσμένα καλά και αφού έχουν επιβιώσει 1,5 βδομάδα πλέον βαδίζουμε σε καλό δρόμο. Τέλος από τα 6 αυγά κάποιο δεν εκκολάφθηκε λογικά γιατί σύνολο τα πουλάκια μου ήταν 5 (3+2 νεκρά) αλλά το 6ο αυγό που είναι?

----------


## jk21

μπορει και κατω απο τα μικρα ,μπορει και να το φαγανε εντελως αν ηταν ασπορο 

καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παναγια μου, να μν στα ματιασω πααααρα πολυ ομορφα >>ευχομαι να σου ζησουν και καλη συνεχεια!! ::

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο στο κλαρι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές και πόσο ωραίες εικόνες για εμάς να τα βλέπουμε! Μπράβο σου για την καλή δουλειά που έχεις κάνει και συνεχίζεις να κάνεις!

----------


## blackmailer

Ευχαριστώ πολυ ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ...τωρα ανυπομονουμε να βγαλουμε φτερακια και να αρχισουμε τα ξεπορτισματα...φανταζομαι σε καμια βδομαδα - δεκα μερες θα ξεκινησουνε ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ γλυκούλια!!  :Happy: 
Βλέπω και ένα λευκό, ή μάλλον pied γιατί έχει και μελανίνη!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Πολύ γλυκούλια!! 
> Βλέπω και ένα λευκό, ή μάλλον pied γιατί έχει και μελανίνη!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!


Σιγουρα θα εχουμε και pied απο το μπαμπα ! Η φαση ειναι οτι ακομα και οταν βγουν απο τη φωλια μαλλον δεν θα μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για το τελικο φτερωμα αφου θα πρεπει να περασουν την πρωτη πτερορροια πρωτα ε? Οπως και να'χει το συναισθημα ειναι φοβερο!!

----------


## thanos52

Αντε με το καλο να ξεπορτισουν!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Τα πιτσιρίκια μου σήμερα που τα κοίταξα είχαν όλα ανοιχτά τα ματάκια τους!!! είναι φοβερά!! μικροσκοπικά ματάκια, σε μέγεθος σουσαμιού με κοιτούσαν , 6 στον αριθμό κι εγώ έλιωσα!!! ::

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο Νεκταριε να τα δεις ολα στο κλαρι και θελουμε ::

----------


## blackmailer

> Με το καλο Νεκταριε να τα δεις ολα στο κλαρι και θελουμε


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλιο, έχω ανεβάσει κάποιες αλλά δεν βγάζω συχνά γιατί πρέπει να μπει το κινητό μέσα στο κλουβί και είναι μπελάς, δεν θέλω να τα πολυξεσηκώνω...αύριο αν τα πετύχω σε καμιά καλή πόζα να κοιτάνε προς τα έξω κάτι θα κάνουμε γιατί τώρα το πρωί κοιτούσαν όλα προς τα μέσα ας πούμε!!  ::

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι τις ειδα,βαλε την καμερα του κινητου σου στο κενο απο τα καγκελα απο την εξω μερια δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις μεσα το χερι,εκτος και αν ειναι σε τετοια θεση που δεν το επιτρπει οποτε παω πασο. :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

> Ναι τις ειδα,βαλε την καμερα του κινητου σου στο κενο απο τα καγκελα απο την εξω μερια δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις μεσα το χερι,εκτος και αν ειναι σε τετοια θεση που δεν το επιτρπει οποτε παω πασο.


Δυστυχώς η φωλιά είναι εξ' αρχής τοποθετημένη με τέτοια γωνία που δεν φαίνεται. Την είχα τοποθετήσει έτσι για μην ενοχλείται όταν ζέσταινε τα αυγά με την παρουσία μας (εάν βγαίναμε στο μπαλκόνι να πάρουμε καμιά σκούπα κτλ)...

----------


## blackmailer

εδώ είμαστε πάλιιι....έχουμε αρχίσει να βγάζουμε και φτεράκια σιγά σιγά, κοιτάμε και έξω πλέον!!! χαχαχα....βγήκα να τους βάλω λίγο γλυστρίδα τώρα το απόγευμα και βλέπω όπως ήταν κρεμασμένο το κλουβί ένα κεφαλάκι έξω απο την είσοδο της φωλιάς και λέω καλα πλάκα μας κάνεις; τώρα ψόφησε; ευτυχώς μάλλον ζεσταίνονταν το μικρό και είχε αράξει λίγο με το κεφάλι έξω...χαχαχα...ευτυχώς όλα ταισμένα και γερά. Και για του λόγου το αληθές

----------


## Efthimis98

Μεγαλώνουν και δείχνουν σαν πουλάκια!!  :Happy: 
Σε λίγες μέρες θα τα δεις και στο κλαρί!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Μεγαλώνουν και δείχνουν σαν πουλάκια!! 
> Σε λίγες μέρες θα τα δεις και στο κλαρί!!!!


Όντως σιγά σιγά μοιάζουν με παραδείσια γιατί έως τώρα έμοιαζαν με εξωγηινάκια τα μικρά μου. χαχα Το δέξι κιόλας το βλέπω πολύ άσπρο και ίσως μοιάζει με τη μαμά του που είναι CFW.

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τι τρελοφατσάκια είναι αυτά? Δεν τα είχα παρει χαμπάρι, πολύ ομορφα να τα χαίρεσαι, τα αγαπώ ήδη :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφα τα μικρά σου <3 Να τα χαίρεσαι και εσύ και οι γονείς :Ρ

----------


## blackmailer

και μεγαλώνουμε και ομορφαίνουμε!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νεκτάριε είναι πολύ γλυκά, δεν τα χορταίνω στις φωτογραφίες!!!  :Happy:  Ειδικά το μεσαίο με το στοματάκι ανοιχτό!!!
Πάντως μέσα στην φωλιά όλο στην ίδια θέση είναι τα τεμπέλικα!!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

χαχαχα, είναι η απογευματινή τους θέση Ευθύμη!!! αλήθεια λέω κάθε απογυευματάκι κατα τις 5-6 είναι έτσι και τα 3. τώρα το πρωί ας πούμε που τους άλλαξα νεράκι και τα κοίταξα δεν ήταν έτσι και μάλιστα το ένα σαν να μου φάνηκε ότι καθάριζε τα φτεράκια του (αυτά τα λίγα που έχει) με το ραμφάκι του!!! είχε πολύ πλάκα...γυρνάνε μάλλον τα απογεύματα προς τα έξω για την φωτό!!!  ::  χαχαχα ούτε εγώ τα χορταίνω....θέλω να τα βλέπω συνέχεια!!!

----------


## binary

Όταν βλέπω τέτοιες φάτσες Φίλε... :Jumping0046:

----------


## thanos52

Παρα πολυ ομορφα!!Ειδικα το ασπρο!!

----------


## blackmailer

πλησιάζω σήμερα το πρωί τα παραδεισάκια μου και τι να δω;




Τρελάθηκα....πλησιάζω πιο κοντά 



τα 2 γκριζοπά μικράκια έξω να βολτάρουν και το ασπρούλικο που λογικά θα βγεί ίδιο η CFW μαμά του μέσα στη φωλίτσα το φοβιτσιάρικο... παίρνω το ρίσκο να πώ ότι τα 2 γκρί θα είναι αρσενικά και το άλλο θηλυκό. Καλά ότι κι αν είναι εγώ χοροπηδάω ακόμα...χαχαχαχ

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!  :Happy: 
Άξιοι οι γονείς!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πανέμορφα τα μικρούλια.

----------


## thanos52

Kουκλια!!Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Την περίμενα μέρες αυτή τη φωτογραφίαααα! Τι όμορφα που είναιαααααιι!!!! <3

----------


## blackmailer

> Την περίμενα μέρες αυτή τη φωτογραφίαααα! Τι όμορφα που είναιαααααιι!!!! <3


εγώ να δείς....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προφανώς και την περίμενες περισσότερο :Ρ Βασικά πιο πολύ ήθελα να δω τι χρώματα θα βγουν τα μικρά σου γιατί έχω και εγώ άσπρο θηλυκό και ευελπιστώ να πάρει κανένα το χρώμα της μαμάς όταν με το καλό ζευγαρώσω και τα δικά μου :Ρ

----------


## blackmailer

Κων/να αυτά μπορεί και να μην έχουν καμιά σχέση με τα τελικά τους χρώματα...σε κάνα 3μηνο που θα περάσουν την πρώτη τους πτερόροια θα μάθουμε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σωστό και αυτό :/ Απλά αυτό το άσπρο μικρό μου δίνει ελπίδες  ::  Πάντως ότι χρώμα και να είναι, αρκεί να είναι υγιή και χαρούμενα! Και τα δικά σου και τα αναμενόμενα δικά μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackmailer

Και επειδή όλοι περιμέναμε να δούμε και το ασπρούλικο , ορίστε....



έκανε κι αυτό σήμερα την πρώτη του έξοδο απο τη φωλίτσα!!! Μάζι όλη η φαμίλια πλέον απολαμβάνει το αεράκι του μπαλκονιού!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

πολύ όμορφα όλα !

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !!! 

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε !!!! όλα είναι_ Κουκλάκια_ !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όμορφαααααααα! Μπράβο σου είναι υπέροχα! (ναι το έχω πει 200.000 φορές, το ξέρω!)

----------


## thanos52

:: Κουκλιαααααα !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ήταν στο τέλος της σελίδας οι φωτό και δεν τις είδα!!  :Happy: 
Αν μας βάλεις καμία φωτό που να φαίνονται τα μικρά από μπροστά, αμφάς, αλλά και μάγουλα νομίζω μπορούμε να σου πούμε φύλλα! Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στην τελευταία φωτό ότι αυτό που κάθεται στην άκρη της πατήθρας είναι αρσενικό!!  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Εδώ είναι και οι ντάλτον μου!!!  ::  Εγώ νομίζω ότι τα 2 στις άκρες είναι αρσενικά γιατί σχηματίζουν λίγο σαν μαγουλάκια αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος! τι λέτε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά είναι οι αδελφοί Dalton... τα δύο πρώτα από αριστερά είναι αρσενικά 100% γιατί:

1.στο πρώτο φαίνεται το μάγουλο που πορτοκαλίζει και αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται οι ρίγες
2. αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται οι ρίγες στο στήθος

Τώρα, για το τρίτο... δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τελικά. Δεν εμφάνισε ακόμη κάποιο σημάδι για να είναι σίγουρο. Με πλήρης επιφύλαξη λέω και εγώ αρσενικό!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Για τα 2 αριστερά λες ότι εμφανίζουν ρίγες στο στήθος απο αυτό το οριζόντιο γκριζάκι που φαίνεται στο στήθος; στο μεσαίο όμως δεν φαίνεται μαγουλάκι...θα δείξει πάντως για όλα ο καιρός. Μετά απο πόσο καιρό περιμένουμε την πρώτη πτερόροια που θα φανούν τα χρωματάκια τους και το φύλο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον υπάρχουν οι ρίγες που αχνοφαίνονται στο μεσαίο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι θηλυκό με ρίγες.... είναι αδύνατο!! 
Κανονικά στους 8 μήνες που περνάν την πτερόρροια τους θα πρέπει να εμφανίσουν τα χρώματα τους, αν και συνήθως αρχίζουν και φωτίζουν σταδιακά και όχι μία και έξω. Δηλαδή κάθε μέρα θα βλέπεις και περισσότερα χρώματα!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαααααα...  τί  παιδακια ειναι αυτα??Να σου ζησουν και να τα δεις οπως επιθυμεις,για το φιλο δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!Το ζευγαρακι μπηκε παλι σε αναπαραγωγη?
Με αυτο το βλεμμα που εχουν το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε ειναι να τα πιασω και να τα ζουλιξω.. (χωρις παρεξηγηση..χαχαχα :: )

----------


## blackmailer

> Απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαααααα...  τί  παιδακια ειναι αυτα??Να σου ζησουν και να τα δεις οπως επιθυμεις,για το φιλο δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!Το ζευγαρακι μπηκε παλι σε αναπαραγωγη?
> Με αυτο το βλεμμα που εχουν το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε ειναι να τα πιασω και να τα ζουλιξω.. (χωρις παρεξηγηση..χαχαχα)


όχι όχι μην μου τα ζουλήξεις!! σε παρακαλώ!!! χαχαχα Σε ευχαριστώ Μάριε, όχι το ζευγαράκι δεν έχει μπει σε αναπαραγωγή και δεν θα το αφήσω κιόλας γιατί νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησαν πτερόροια και έχει ανέβει και αρκετά η θερμοκρασία πλέον. Επίσης είχε ήδη κάνει μια άσπορη γέννα με 6/6 άσπορα τα οποία όμως και κλώσαγε φουλ οπότε έχει κουραστεί νομίζω αρκετά το κοριτσάκι μου. Μόλις τα δω να μένουν μόνιμα τα βράδια εκτός φωλιάς, μιας και ακόμα κάθε απογευματάκι γυρνάνε μέσα σαν καλά παιδάκια, θα τους αφαιρέσω τη φωλιά και θα τους μειώσω και την αυγοτροφή απο καθημερινά που είναι τώρα σε μέρα παρα μέρα. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τα αφήσω όλα μαζί τώρα το καλοκαίρι ε?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φοβαμαι μην τα κυνηγανε οι γονεις τους..!!!Δεν ξερω...

----------


## blackmailer

θα τα κυνηγάνε αν πάνε για άλλη γέννα και τους ενοχλούν πιστεύω εγώ αλλά αν δεν έχουν φωλιά για να πάνε σε γέννα και αφού μπαίνουν και σε περίοδο πτερόροιας λογικά απο μόνοι τους σταματούν την προσπάθεια για αναπαραγωγή...ε? δεν ξέρω ρωτάω...

----------


## CreCkotiels

απ'οσο ξερω σταματουν αναπαραγωγη οταν εχουν πτεροροια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι... νόμιζα ήμασταν σε άλλο θέμα, το ρωτούσε σε αυτό με τις κονούρες!!! Έσβησα πριν δω το μήνυμα σου το δικό μου μήνυμα εφόσον είδα ότι είχα κάνει λάθος!! 
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να σταματήσεις τα παραδείσια αν δεν σταματήσουν μόνα τους είναι μείωση του ημερήσιου φωτός και παροχή αυγού πιο αραιά!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Όχι όχι... νόμιζα ήμασταν σε άλλο θέμα, το ρωτούσε σε αυτό με τις κονούρες!!! Έσβησα πριν δω το μήνυμα σου το δικό μου μήνυμα εφόσον είδα ότι είχα κάνει λάθος!! 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να σταματήσεις τα παραδείσια αν δεν σταματήσουν μόνα τους είναι μείωση του ημερήσιου φωτός και παροχή αυγού πιο αραιά!!


 συμφωνω,εχω ακουσει και για τα μπανακια οτι "ξε-πυρωνει " το θηλυκο!!Ισχυει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι... απλά μετά από την δύσκολη περίοδο που το θηλυκό ταλαιπωρείται, τα μπάνια είναι μία ανακούφιση!!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

Δηλαδή εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω κατ'αρχήν με τα μικρά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάνε σε άλλο κλουβί? κατα δεύτερον η αυγοτροφή θα μειωθεί βέβαια αλλά όχι πολύ γιατί μπαίνουν σε πτερόροια και δεν κάνει...για δώσε τα φώτα σου Ευθύμη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα μικρά μπαίνουν σε διαφορετικό κλουβί μόλις τα δεις να τρώνε μόνα τους...!! Μέχρι τότε περιμένεις!! 
Αν δεις πως πάνε σε άλλη γέννα, χώρισε τον πατέρα με τα μικρά, και την μητέρα, βάζοντας το χώρισμα στην ζευγαρώστρα!!  :Happy: 

Ό,τι σου είπα παραπάνω... απλά να δίνεις αυγό πιο αραιά, π.χ 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και όχι κάθε μέρα!! Τις άλλες μέρες δώσε λαχανικά και χορταρικά!!

----------


## blackmailer

Ναι φυσικά δεν θα τα χώριζα εάν δεν σιγουρευόμουν ότι τρώνε μόνα τους...οπότε αναγκαστικά μόλις μάθουν να τρώνε βγαίνουν απο το κλουβί ?

----------


## blackmailer

Τα μικρά μου πλέον, μετά απο 4 εβδομάδες απο τη γέννηση τους, έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά και αράζουν όλη μέρα στην πιο ψηλή πατήθρα αποδεικνύοντας στο μπαμπά και στη μαμά ότι μεγάλωσαν πια. Βέβαια το γεγονός ότι ακόμα ζητάνε φαγάκι και τάισμα στο στόμα μάλλον το αντίθετο δείχνουν αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν ακόμα...χαχαχα Σκέφτομαι να βγάλω σιγά σιγά τη φωλίτσα αλλά ακόμα το βράδυ πάνε όλα μέσα πριν σκοτεινιάσει και κοιμούνται εκεί. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τους την αφήσω κάμποσες μέρες ακόμα να μην στρεσσαριστούν αλλά σκέφτομαι μην μπούν τπτ ιδέες στη μαμά και στο μπαμπά να τους κάνουν αδερφάκια με τόση ζέστη...τι λέτε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν πρόβλημα να κοιμηθούν έξω από την φωλιά. Εφόσον πετάν, πατάν κανονικά στις πατήθρες δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αφήσεις την φωλιά, ειδικά αν δεν θες να προχωρήσει το ζευγάρι!!

----------


## blackmailer

κάπως έτσι το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ...

----------


## blackmailer

Σήμερα πρωι πρωι αφαιρέθηκε η φωλίτσα μας και ειδαμε οτι η μικρή μας ειχε κανει ηδη ενα αυγουλάκι μέσα. δεν το ειχε χτες οποτε ειναι σημερινό. επίσης τα πέτυχα να ζευγαρωνουν το πρωι οποτε θα εχουμε και συνεχεια...η φωλιά ομως αφαιρέθηκε και αν δω ξανα ζευγάρωμα θα βάλω το χώρισμα. Πέρα απο αυτά βάλαμε και πρώτη φορά μπανιερίτσα και μεσα σε 10 λεπτά όλοι ήταν μούσκεμα...και τα μικρά και το ζευγαράκι και μεχρι να τα πάρω χαμπάρι να χαζέψω ήταν σκορπισμένα στα κλαδάκια και καθαριζονταν....5 παραδεισάκια όλα βρεγμένα να φτερουγίζουν και να καθαρίζονται, σκέτη απόλαυση!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Kαλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα, έχω να θέσω μια απορία. Τα πουλάκια μου εδώ και σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες παρα κάτι μέρες έχουν απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως και τρώνε μόνα τους. Αρχικά δεν τα είχα χωρίσει απο τους γονείς τους γιατί θα είχαν πολύ λιγότερο χώρο για πέταγμα εάν έβαζα το χώρισμα στη ζευγαρώστρα. Πριν 3 μέρες είπα να τα χωρίσω γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι κάποια απο τα μικρά ενοχλούσα τη μάνα και έτσι τους έβαλα το χώρισμα. Τα μικρά ήταν αρκετά ανήσυχα, πετάγονταν στο χώρισμα πάνω χωρίς να τα έχω πλησιάσει εγώ, όταν πλησίαζαν οι γονείς στο χώρισμα κολούσαν κι αυτά εκεί κτλ...λέω όκ λογική αντίδραση αφού ξαφνηκά έμειναν μόνα. Παρατήρησα όμως χτες ότι η ουρίτσα του άσπρου είχε μαδηθεί αρκετά. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι ήταν επειδή πήγαιναν συνέχεια πάνω στο χώρισμα και δεν κάθοταν ήσυχα στις πατήθρες, μετά απο παρατήρηση όμως είδα τα άλλα ή το ένα (δεν ξέρω ακριβώς αφού και τα 2 είναι γκρί) να του τραβάνε τα φτεράκια της ουρίτσας συχνά πυκνά. Σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν λόγω στρες και αφού δεν είχα άλλο κλουβάκι να το βάλω μόνο του τους έβγαλα το χώρισμα απο χτες το απόγευμα. Πλέον όλα είναι ήρεμα όποτε κι αν τα κοιτάξω , κανείς δεν κυνηγάει κανέναν κ ολα καλά. καμιά εξήγηση?

----------


## jk21

καποιο θελει να επιβληθει ως κυριαρχο στο νεο χωρο .Πρεπει ειτε να διαχωρισθει αν ξανασκεφτεις να τα χωρισεις ή να βαλεις ενα σχοινι τριχινο να τραβανε ,μηπως εκτονωνεται εκει

----------


## blackmailer

Να χωρίσω λες δηλαδή εκείνο που προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί ε? και όχι το άσπρο...τώρα πάντως σήμερα όλη μέρα που τα παρατηρώ είναι όλα κυριλέ!! ούτε τη μαμά ενοχλεί κανένα ούτε ο μπαμπάς κυνηγάει αυτά που ενοχλούσαν τη μαμα...χαχα!! θα τα αφήσω 1-2 μερουλες ως έχουν και βλέπουμε!! το σχοινί πάντως ακούγεται καλή ιδέα εκτόνωσης. Μπορείς όμως να μου βάλεις καμιά εικόνα να δω ποιο ακριβώς σχοινί εννοείς Δημήτρη αλλά και πως να το κρεμάσω; απο την οροφή ας πούμε; ευχαριστώ

----------


## blackmailer

Η μύτη μας "ξεμαυρίζει" και τα μαγουλάκια μας πορτοκαλίζουν .... 



Το Δεξί δεν το βλέπω πολύ αντρουά ....ούτε τραγουδάει/σαλιαρίζει σαν το άλλο , ούτε μαγουλάκια εμφανίζονται...μόνο λίγα σημαδάκια σκούρα στο λαιμουδάκι...ίσως είναι κοπελίτσα τελικά σε αρχέγονο χρωματισμό που ήθελα πολύ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλάκια γίνονται!!  :Happy: 
Και τα δύο είναι 100% αρσενικά... αν προσέξεις αρκετά, 1ον, τα μάγουλα είναι έστω και λίγο πορτοκαλί, το στήθος αρχίζει να εμφανίζει ραβδώσεις. Ο καιρός θα δείξει!!

----------


## blackmailer

Ναι εννοειται....καλα να ειναι και υγειη και δεν με νοιαζουν τα υπολοιπα...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος! Εχουν μαθει και τρωνε και αυγοτροφη. Αυγο ομως δεν καταδεχονται ακομα...θα το μαθουν και αυτο που θα παει μαζι με τα λαχανικα! Χεχε

Sent from my rk30sdk using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτή η μυτούλα που ξεμαυρίζει είναι σκέτη γλύκα!!! Και στη μικρή μου που ήταν λίγο μαύρη όταν την πήρα ήταν το καλύτερό μου να βλέπω την "πρόοδο" του χρωματισμού της μύτης μέρα με τη μέρα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω..κατι παιδαραδες!!!!! :winky:  Το ασπρο καλε που ειναι??

----------


## blackmailer

Ευθύμη το άσπρο ήταν σε ώρα φαγητού και δεν καταλάβαινε ούτε απο φωτογραφίες ούτε τίποτα!! χαχαα

----------


## blackmailer

Επιστρέψαμε κι εμείς μετά από αρκετό καιρό απουσίας...Στη φώτο έχουμε το ένα απο τα γκρι αδερφάκια που και τα δύο βγήκαν αρσενικά τελικά όπως είχε προβλέψει ο Ευθύμης και κάποιοι άλλοι, το ασπρούλι που προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη βγήκε και αυτό αγοράκι και ένα black-cheek που πέτυχα μια μέρα σε ένα πετ σοπ και σκεπτόμενος ότι το άσπρο είναι θηλυκό το πήρα για να κάνω ένα ζευγαράκι με ωραίους απογόνους...το άσπρο όμως μας βγήκε αντράκος οπότε έμεινα με 4 αρσενικά!!! χαχαχα...το ένα απο τα αρχέγονα γκρι αδερφάκια βέβαια θα δοθεί σε ένα φιλικό πρόσωπο, οπότε εδώ έχουμε τους εναπομείναντες κυρίους μου!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα! Το άσπρο ειδικά βγήκε τέλειο! Να τους χαίρεσαι τους άντρες! Πολύ όμορφο και το καινούργιο που πήρες!
Είχα δει και εγώ μία φορά αλλά είχα ήδη το ζευγάρι μου  ::

----------


## blackmailer

εγώ δεν είχα ξαναπετύχει στα Χανιά με μαύρα μαγουλάκια και νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετά σπάνιο οπότε το πήρα αμέσως αφού το είδα και ήταν και ζωηρό και καθαρό...όσο για το άσπρο είναι όντως υπέροχο...έχω τρελαθεί...νομίζω η μετάλλαξη του είναι penguin αλλά περιμένω να με επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος.ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τα καλά σου λόγια!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τι να πω...το θαυμα της φυσης , λιγο απο την αψογη φροντιδα σου και μερακι και κατεβαζεις αγγελους απο τον παραδεισο !!!! Οπως εχω ξαναπει ειναι αγγελακια ζωγραφιστα!!!! :Happy:  :Angel02:  :Happy0159:

----------


## xrisam

Πανέμορφες ψυχούλες!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα έγιναν, ειδικά το λευκό, έχει μία ξεχωριστή φιγούρα. Πάντως penguin δεν είναι 100% !!

----------


## blackmailer

> Πολύ όμορφα έγιναν, ειδικά το λευκό, έχει μία ξεχωριστή φιγούρα. Πάντως penguin δεν είναι 100% !!


ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη!! και τι είναι το άσπρο? το penguin ήταν ότι κοντινότερο μπορούσα να βρω να το αντιστοιχίσω!!! μήπως είναι καμιά νέα μετάλλαξη που βρήκα εγώ; χαχαχα
 τι θα έπρεπε να είχε για να είναι penguin?

----------


## blackmailer

έκανα λάθος γιατί απλά δεν σκέφτηκα το πιο απλό!!! ότι θα έπαιρνε απο τη μαμά του και θα ήταν κι αυτό CFW απλά αρσενικό!!! σαν αυτό....

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει διαφορετικό σχήμα προσώπου, λίγο πιο μεγάλο και ιδιαίτερο που θυμίζει τα πιγκουινάκια ( java sparrows ). Εμένα μου κάνει για CFW, είτε regular είτε continental. Αν βάλεις μία φωτογραφία από πάνω του πουλιού, να φαίνεται δηλ. η πλάτη και η ουρά, θα μπορούσα να σου πω!!


**Με πρόλαβες!!

----------


## blackmailer

θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή που θα κάτσει να το τραβήξω μια Ευθύμη!!! είναι όντως τόσο μεγάλα τα penguin όσο τα Java sparrows? μαλιστα....ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι, δεν με κατάλαβες. Δεν είναι σε μέγεθος ίσα με τα java, απλά είναι ελάχιστα πιο μεγάλα, με πιο μακρόστενο πρόσωπο που θυμίζει τα java!!

----------


## blackmailer

Ok....τώρα συνεννοηθήκαμε!!!  :winky:

----------

